# Batman V Superman: Dawn of Justice - Erster deutscher Trailer mit 2 Minuten Filmszenen



## FlorianStangl (24. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Batman V Superman: Dawn of Justice - Erster deutscher Trailer mit 2 Minuten Filmszenen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Batman V Superman: Dawn of Justice - Erster deutscher Trailer mit 2 Minuten Filmszenen


----------



## kidou1304 (24. April 2015)

also die deutsche Batmanstimme klang für mich..naja..ähm..scheiße


----------



## Odin333 (24. April 2015)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> also die deutsche Batmanstimme klang für mich..naja..ähm..scheiße


Und Batman sieht scheisse aus. Der Ben scheint wirklich alleine durch seine Anwesenheit einen Film versauen zu können. Vielleich kann Nolen ja noch was retten.


----------



## Urbs11 (24. April 2015)

sorry aber Ben Afflek als Batman geht nunmal sowas von überhaupt nicht. Die letzten Batman Filme habe ich geliebt, den werde ich mir trotz des genialen Themas nicht anschauen.
Der aktuelle Superman ist meiner Meinung nach die bisher beste Wahl... aber Ben Afflek als Batman sowas von überhaupt nicht.
Wenn man einen guten Batman vs. Superman Film sehen möchte, dann ist man mit dem Comicfilm *Batman: The Dark Knight Returns part 2*

sehr gut bedient.
Wobei die anderen DC Comicverfilmungen auch alle richtig genial sind.


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2015)

Naja abwarten. Vom Trailer zu urteilen ist etwas voreilig.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. April 2015)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Wenn man einen guten Batman vs. Superman Film sehen möchte, dann ist man mit dem Comicfilm *Batman: The Dark Knight Returns part 2* sehr gut bedient.



Der Film nimmt als Inspirationsquelle genau diesen Comic von Frank Miller. 
Zu Afflek, der passt meiner Meinung ganz gut in den gealterten, erfahrenen Bruce Wayne, wie er am Ende diese Rolle in ihrer Gänze ausfüllen wird, lässt sich aber mit dem wenigen Filmmaterial kaum sagen.


----------



## McDrake (24. April 2015)

Ich weiss gar nicht, warum immer gegen Afflek gefeuert wird.
Der kann auch gut Schauspielern.
Wahrscheinlich ists einfach dieses Schubladendenken.


----------



## Meatsucker (24. April 2015)

Halte es für für ziemlich voreilig, jetzt schon über Ben Afflek her zuziehen. Die Stimme ist halt seine Synchronstimme, die er immer hat. Und ich finde der Anzug sieht tatsächlich sehr geil aus. Bei 1.25 sieht man ihn ja prima. Gefällt mir besser als der Suit aus den Nolan-Filmen, wo ich den Helm immer doof fand....


----------



## TwilightSinger (24. April 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Der Film nimmt als Inspirationsquelle genau diesen Comic von Frank Miller.
> Zu Afflek, der passt meiner Meinung ganz gut in den gealterten, erfahrenen Bruce Wayne, wie er am Ende diese Rolle in ihrer Gänze ausfüllen wird, lässt sich aber mit dem wenigen Filmmaterial kaum sagen.



…sehe ich auch so.
Zum Anzug; den muss Batman leider wechseln. Sonst hätte er doch keine Chance, diesem Spinner vom Planeten Krypton mal so richtig in den A… zu treten.


----------



## Madajnun (24. April 2015)

Naja man ist halt Bale als Batman gewohnt,aber davon ab hat der Afleck schon das richtige kinn,dass ist doch wohl das was zählt^^


----------



## kingston (24. April 2015)

Ich finde auch das Bale die letzten 3 Teile hervorragend gespielt hat.  Aber der Film selbst ist meiner Meinung nach ein schlechter Scherz oder? Wenn man jetzt mal von den Geschichten ausgeht hat ja Superman extreme Kräfte. Batman ist halt ein gut trainierte normaler Mensch mit nettem Spielzeug. Rein von den Grundgesetzen der Physik würde ein Schlag von Superman, Batman alle Knochen brechen bzw zur unkenntlichkeit verstümmeln. Ungefähr so als ob man gegen einen Zug rennt. Aber ich geh mal davon aus das BM SM im Film eins auf die Murmel haut. Eh klar.


----------



## McDrake (24. April 2015)

kingston schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das Bale die letzten 3 Teile hervorragend gespielt hat.  Aber der Film selbst ist meiner Meinung nach ein schlechter Scherz oder? Wenn man jetzt mal von den Geschichten ausgeht hat ja Superman extreme Kräfte. Batman ist halt ein gut trainierte normaler Mensch mit nettem Spielzeug. Rein von den Grundgesetzen der Physik würde ein Schlag von Superman, Batman alle Knochen brechen bzw zur unkenntlichkeit verstümmeln. Ungefähr so als ob man gegen einen Zug rennt. Aber ich geh mal davon aus das BM SM im Film eins auf die Murmel haut. Eh klar.


Comic lesen und lernen
[emoji6]


----------



## nigra (24. April 2015)

Und warum genau schlagen sich jetzt zwei Superhelden die Köpfe ein? Ich bin im Marvel Genre 
0 bewandert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. April 2015)

nigra schrieb:


> Und warum genau schlagen sich jetzt zwei Superhelden die Köpfe ein? Ich bin im Marvel Genre
> 0 bewandert.


Wird wohl innerhalb der Story geklärt. Und das ist eine DC Comic-Verfilmung, keine Marvel-Verfilmung.


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. April 2015)

kingston schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das Bale die letzten 3 Teile hervorragend gespielt hat.  Aber der Film selbst ist meiner Meinung nach ein schlechter Scherz oder? Wenn man jetzt mal von den Geschichten ausgeht hat ja Superman extreme Kräfte. Batman ist halt ein gut trainierte normaler Mensch mit nettem Spielzeug. Rein von den Grundgesetzen der Physik würde ein Schlag von Superman, Batman alle Knochen brechen bzw zur unkenntlichkeit verstümmeln. Ungefähr so als ob man gegen einen Zug rennt. Aber ich geh mal davon aus das BM SM im Film eins auf die Murmel haut. Eh klar.


Superman ist nicht unschlagbar Kryptonit ist nicht Batman nicht unbekannt und auch benutzt Batman in den Comics Exoskelette die ihm helfen.



nigra schrieb:


> Und warum genau schlagen sich jetzt zwei Superhelden die Köpfe ein? Ich bin im Marvel Genre
> 0 bewandert.





RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wird wohl innerhalb der Story geklärt. Und das ist eine DC Comic-Verfilmung, keine Marvel-Verfilmung.


Das kann man ja schon anhand des Trailers und von Man of Steel erahnen. Die Verwüstung die er und Zod dort hinterlassen hat wohl die Menschheit nicht gerade erfreut und die ist dann gegen ihn. Das Drehbuch für eine frühere geplante Verfilmung der Thematik Batman gegen Superman sah auch noch vor das in einem ähnlichen Zusammenhang Batman Superman die Schuld am Tod seiner Verlobten gab weil der sich zurückzog. Das könnten wir jetzt auch haben. Das Ganze war dann ein Plan Lex Luthors und auch den haben wir ja im kommenden Film. Möglichkeiten gibt es also genug.


----------



## HNRGargamel (25. April 2015)

Zum Thema Ben Affleck:

Es gibt einen Spruch, "das Glück liegt in der Aufgabe von Vergleichen". Und da ist häufig was dran. Ben Affleck wäre sicher nach George Clooney ein guter Batman geworden, da wir allerdings in den letzten drei Filmen einen (aus meiner Sicht) phantastischen Christian Bale als Batman hatten, kann Ben Affleck leider nicht mithalten. Christian Bale war und ist die perfekte Bruce Wayne Besetzung und wird es für mich auch immer bleiben.

Schade für Affleck, schade für die Zuschauer...


----------



## kidou1304 (25. April 2015)

sehe es wie HNRGARGAMEL. Noch dazu...ich finde nicht nur seine Stimme schlecht passend zu Batman(zu Ben passt sie ja sehr gut keine Frage) nein auch kommt mit Ben zu Weich/Bübchen-mäßig rüber, wofür er ja nu nix kann, aber Nach Christian Bale wirklich n "schritt" nach hinten 

zu BM v SM....nun ja..selbst mit Exoskelett, kann Bruce nur ne ernsthafte chance im Nahkampf per Kryptonit haben oder iwas anderes was Clark evtl auch noch schwächt. Beide in Top-Form...SM haut BM zu Mus. Da muss also iwas den armen Clark den Saft rauben


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht, warum immer gegen Afflek gefeuert wird.



Daredevil - da hat er viele negativen kritiken bekommen


----------



## McDrake (25. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Daredevil - da hat er viele negativen kritiken bekommen


Der Film ist nicht gut.
Hat aber wenig mit den Schauspielern zu tun.
Denn niemand würde Michael Duncan oder Collin Farrel als miserable Darsteller bezeichnen. 

Solche Filme hat wohl jeder in seiner Darsteller-Karriere.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. April 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Denn niemand würde Michael Duncan oder Collin Farrel als miserable Darsteller bezeichnen.



Ich fand Colin Farrels Bullseye sogar ziemlich genial. Die Daredevil-Serie auf Netflix ist sehr zu empfehlen. Besser als diese DC-Seifenopern Flash und Arrow.

Man of Steel fand ich grausam. Deshalb freu ich mich nur begrenzt auf den neuen Film. Ich warte ab und erwarte erstmal gar nichts. Das Batmobil sieht nett aus.


----------



## Rabowke (26. April 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich fand Colin Farrels Bullseye sogar ziemlich genial. Die Daredevil-Serie auf Netflix ist sehr zu empfehlen. Besser als diese DC-Seifenopern Flash und Arrow.


Sorry ... aber du hast mal keine Ahnung. 

Arrow hat massiv abgebaut, war aber in der ersten Staffel wirklich erfrischend. The Flash hingegen ist über alle Zweifel erhaben und nicht ohne Grund die Newcomerserie mit den höchsten Einschaltquoten. Auch die Crossover mit Arrow und ggf. ATOM, Brandon Routh als Superman, anyone?, sind spassig und gab es in der Form und in der Qualität noch nicht.


----------



## solidus246 (27. April 2015)

Klar hat Ben Affleck in manchen grottigen Streifen mitgespielt, aber was ist mit Filmen wie z.B "The Town" ? Dort war er grandios. Mein Gott... Er ist wahrlich kein schlechter Schauspieler und dann auch noch anhand von 2 Minuten Trailer komplett gegen ihn zu wettern ist absoluter dummfickscheiß.

Klar mag man Christian Bale, er war grandios in der Dark Knight Trilogie, aber warum soll Affleck nicht auch nen Klasse Bruce Wayne abgeben ? Verstehe ich nicht. Und der Anzug ist meiner Meinung nach gut. Man schaut sich einfach mal die Comics dazu an. Und Cavill als Superman, braucht man niks zu sagen. Einfach der Beste Superman seit jeher


----------



## Exar-K (28. April 2015)

Ob Ben Affleck zu der Rolle passt, wird sich zeigen.
Ihm aber prinzipiell das Talent abzusprechen zeugt nicht gerade von Fachwissen.
Vor ~15 Jahren hätte man vielleicht noch der Ansicht sein können, aber das ist schon lange überholt.
Der Junge hat seitdem in vielen guten bis sehr guten Filmen mitgewirkt und sich sogar als Regisseur, Drehbuchautor sowie Produzent bewiesen.
Ein echtes Multitalent.


----------

